# Mendocino county planting for my bees.



## bdbee (Jul 29, 2013)

Lavender is good. The bees love it, the honey is premium, and many varieties bloom through the summer. I suggest Grosso and Munstead lavender for a late bloom. I have planted over 1,000 lavender bushes, and this easily keeps 20 hives entertained.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Borage keeps the honeybees on them throughtout the summer. Also cilantro is very attractive to honeybees. My man is to spread the cilantro seeds on the side of the roads. They come up in late winter where I live in the northeast.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You can try Canola for a quick harvest. The bees seem to like them too. I saw them hauling in
the pollen but not sure how much nectar from them.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

My mint is in bloom right now. Sunflowers are an option also.


----------

